# Announced Chris Garza Schecter Signature 7 String



## Necromechanical (Aug 21, 2010)

Just saw a post on Suicide Silence's Facebook, hopefully Mark will be getting a signature ESP. Links on "Suicide Silence" | Facebook


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 21, 2010)

Pics of what he plays now? There are too many links to other links ...


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 21, 2010)

I heard he was getting a schecter sig


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 21, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> I heard he was getting a schecter sig


Oh really?


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 21, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Oh really?



Ya rly


----------



## Necromechanical (Aug 21, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Oh really?



No way!


----------



## Necromechanical (Aug 21, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Pics of what he plays now? There are too many links to other links ...



No pics yet, it's just a post announcing that he'll have a Schecter 7 string signature in 2011. On his Twitter he says he's thinking of a 7 string tele, Dan Kenny sent him this pic






That tele looks AMAZING, anyone know who's it is?


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 21, 2010)

Necromechanical said:


> No pics yet, it's just a post announcing that he'll have a Schecter 7 string signature in 2011. On his Twitter he says he's thinking of a 7 string tele, Dan Kenny sent him this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



photoname is stef-vintage-t.jpg


Stephen Carpenter, although the pickup layout and the fact that it's a 7 string ESP tele is a dead giveaway that it's his.


----------



## Necromechanical (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah I saw the photo name and I thought of SC but I wasn't sure. Thanks


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 21, 2010)

He has used an LTD 607B and now a C-7 Hellraiser. This will be interesting.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 21, 2010)

that 7 sting ESP is called a stef T-7,
I have played a black one, it was absolutely fantastic. It was an ESP custom shop model and in the region of about $6k aussie


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 21, 2010)

I bet it's only gonna have 3 strings and 5 frets for epic br00talz.


----------



## teqnick (Aug 21, 2010)

^


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Aug 21, 2010)

and a button you can press that automatically does a 3rd fret pinch harmonic

but in all seriousness, sounds cool


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 21, 2010)

Not a fan of his but I eagerly await this.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 21, 2010)

A 7 string tele with a 26.5 scale would be epic.


----------



## paintkilz (Aug 21, 2010)

so many better examples of bands/musicians who deserve "sigs" over suicide silence/chris garza.

cant stand that band. will this guitar automatically take your sweep abilities and slow them to a grinding halt to be played over generic sludge breakdowns?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> so many better examples of bands/musicians who deserve "sigs" over suicide silence/chris garza.
> 
> cant stand that band. will this guitar automatically take your sweep abilities and slow them to a grinding halt to be played over generic sludge breakdowns?



I'm sorry man, but the whole "deserve" argument is utter BULLSHIT! Love them or hate them (I'm not an SS fan, not by a long shot.) they've done a lot of touring, and have tons of fans. That doesn't "just happen", it takes work and dedication, regardless of how much you think they put into their music. 

I think you need to evaluate why musicians get signature gear. Has nothing to do with skill level, and all to do with marketing. It's essentially a popularity contest. 

Sorry for the rant, but it just seems whenever someone gets a Custom or Signature and they're not an artist we [SSO] typically likes things tend to become a constant "they don't deserve it" or "stupid specz" thread. We're going to have another 7-string guitar on the market now, I don't care who the signature artist is, it's a good thing.


----------



## Miss D Corona (Aug 21, 2010)

If he does go for a Tele I hope he keeps the original pick guard and controls like the SC model, instead of going down the whole PT Fastback route. If it comes in white with normal pickup routing instead of EMG/Blackout routing I'll definitely be snapping one up.

The good thing about Schecter is you know it won't be ubber expensive.


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm sorry man, but the whole "deserve" argument is utter BULLSHIT! Love them or hate them (I'm not an SS fan, not by a long shot.) they've done a lot of touring, and have tons of fans. That doesn't "just happen", it takes work and dedication, regardless of how much you think they put into their music.
> 
> I think you need to evaluate why musicians get signature gear. Has nothing to do with skill level, and all to do with marketing. It's essentially a popularity contest.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but it just seems whenever someone gets a Custom or Signature and they're not an artist we [SSO] typically likes things tend to become a constant "they don't deserve it" or "stupid specz" thread. We're going to have another 7-string guitar on the market now, I don't care who the signature artist is, it's a good thing.



While I do agree with everything that you said, people like the guys in Suicide Silence getting signature 7's could be giving a lot of people wrong ideas about 7 string players in general.

While I am glad that Korn/Limp Bizkit had a hand in putting 7 string guitars in a semi-popular market, I hate walking in anywhere talking or playing a sevenstring and everyone automatically thinks that I love Korn/Limp Bizkit, or my playing is restricted to Low-B stuff.

While I am glad that 7 string players are getting more attention, I am worried that the type of people that are becoming recognized 7 string players could give others a narrow and limiting view on the instrument, or the people that play it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> While I do agree with everything that you said, people like the guys in Suicide Silence getting signature 7's could be giving a lot of people wrong ideas about 7 string players in general.
> 
> While I am glad that Korn/Limp Bizkit had a hand in putting 7 string guitars in a semi-popular market, I hate walking in anywhere talking or playing a sevenstring and everyone automatically thinks that I love Korn/Limp Bizkit, or my playing is restricted to Low-B stuff.
> 
> While I am glad that 7 string players are getting more attention, I am worried that the type of people that are becoming recognized 7 string players could give others a narrow and limiting view on the instrument, or the people that play it.



At the end of the day, if people are basing their opinions about the number of strings a guitar has on a single band, or a single genera, then all the highly skilled, genera defining, truly unique players with 7s in the universe won't make a lick of difference to those close minded folks. 

I do see what you mean though, and I find that "argument" to be a little more understandable.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm sorry man, but the whole "deserve" argument is utter BULLSHIT! Love them or hate them (I'm not an SS fan, not by a long shot.) they've done a lot of touring, and have tons of fans. That doesn't "just happen", it takes work and dedication, regardless of how much you think they put into their music.
> 
> I think you need to evaluate why musicians get signature gear. Has nothing to do with skill level, and all to do with marketing. It's essentially a popularity contest.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but it just seems whenever someone gets a Custom or Signature and they're not an artist we [SSO] typically likes things tend to become a constant "they don't deserve it" or "stupid specz" thread. We're going to have another 7-string guitar on the market now, I don't care who the signature artist is, it's a good thing.


----------



## -One- (Aug 21, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> While I do agree with everything that you said, people like the guys in Suicide Silence getting signature 7's could be giving a lot of people wrong ideas about 7 string players in general.
> 
> While I am glad that Korn/Limp Bizkit had a hand in putting 7 string guitars in a semi-popular market, I hate walking in anywhere talking or playing a sevenstring and everyone automatically thinks that I love Korn/Limp Bizkit, or my playing is restricted to Low-B stuff.
> 
> While I am glad that 7 string players are getting more attention, I am worried that the type of people that are becoming recognized 7 string players could give others a narrow and limiting view on the instrument, or the people that play it.


Unfortunately for you, the deathcore genre is filled with ERG players, and they're comparable to Korn in the 90s, in that they're helping bring back the popularity of the 7-string. I'm all for that though, there's good deathcore, and there's bad deathcore, and a lot of what I consider good deathcore is played on ERGs (Suicide Silence, Whitechapel, After The Burial, etc.), as opposed to what I consider shitty deathcore (Job For A Cowboy [_Doom_, specifically], Winds of Plague, Despised Icon, etc.) played on super-droptuned 6-strings. Personally, I think that since deathcore is (most likely) at the height of its popularity (it's pretty damn popular right now), now is a good time to give some deathcore players signature ERGs (Ibanez, I'm looking at you, let's see some Justin Lowe signature RG2228s!) to get the idea of the ERG out there.


----------



## Tree (Aug 21, 2010)

-One- said:


> shitty deathcore (Job For A Cowboy [_Doom_, specifically], Winds of Plague, Despised Icon, etc.) played on super-droptuned 6-strings. Personally, I think that since deathcore is (most likely) at the height of its popularity (it's pretty damn popular right now), now is a good time to give some deathcore players signature ERGs (Ibanez, I'm looking at you, let's see some Justin Lowe signature RG2228s!) to get the idea of the ERG out there.



Not that I'm disputing your argument, but WOP tunes to standard, and occasionally drop D


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just for the record they play on more than 5 frets and 3 strings, It isn't just chug chug, although it's damn close, it isn't.


I don't see any of you guys getting sigs, perhaps a hint of jealousy?


----------



## Philligan (Aug 21, 2010)

IHHguitar said:


> Not that I'm disputing your argument, but WOP tunes to standard, and occasionally drop D



Also, Doom was in drop C. Genesis may have been drop Bb, but that's essentially C standard, which isn't all that low. And Ruination's in D standard. And they've admitted that they wrote/recorded Doom in high school, and that they're more embarrassed by it than anything else.

On a slightly related note, I don't get the hating on the "deathcore" label. It seems as soon as someone hears that a band's labelled deathcore, they hate them. They don't sound any different than before you knew that. Just take a band for what they sound like, the label SHOULD only be there to help describe a band to someone who's never heard them. (Acacia Strain does that so much, but that's a different rant altogether).

On a more unrelated note, I wouldn't consider After the Burial to be deathcore. At all.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2010)

So Dino Cazares still doesn't have a signature.......


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 21, 2010)

Philligan said:


> Also, Doom was in drop C. Genesis may have been drop Bb, but that's essentially C standard, which isn't all that low. And Ruination's in D standard. And they've admitted that they wrote/recorded Doom in high school, and that they're more embarrassed by it than anything else.
> 
> On a slightly related note, I don't get the hating on the "deathcore" label. It seems as soon as someone hears that a band's labelled deathcore, they hate them. They don't sound any different than before you knew that. Just take a band for what they sound like, the label SHOULD only be there to help describe a band to someone who's never heard them. (Acacia Strain does that so much, but that's a different rant altogether).
> 
> On a more unrelated note, I wouldn't consider After the Burial to be deathcore. At all.


Pretty sure they tune to Drop Bb man, I have there instructional dvd's and they say it's Bb, so uh....Your wrong...lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2010)

Rick said:


> So Dino Cazares still doesn't have a signature.......



Yet another lame aspect of artist sig threads. The ol' "why isn't artist 'x' getting a sig" response. 

Well, if Dino really wants a sig, he should shop around at other brands. If it's merely Ibanez being stupid, and not taking advantage of a big, monetarily successful opportunity, than ESP, Schecter, etc. would clamor to have Dino as an endorsed artist with a sig.


----------



## Tree (Aug 21, 2010)

To get back on track though, I'm glad he's not using Schecter's C shape.
I opened this thread expecting to see a Blackjack or Hellraiser without a neck pickup. And tele-shapes are always metal as hell.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 21, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Pretty sure they tune to Drop Bb man, I have there instructional dvd's and they say it's Bb, so uh....Your wrong...lol



Ruination's most definitely in D, with one or two songs in C standard.

On topic, yeah, if Chris goes with a Tele (even a PT style one) I'd soil myself. I really like signature guitars as a whole (for the most part haha), I like seeing the variations of existing guitars. What if it's a seven-string LP?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 21, 2010)

Philligan said:


> Ruination's most definitely in D, with one or two songs in C standard.
> 
> On topic, yeah, if Chris goes with a Tele (even a PT style one) I'd soil myself. I really like signature guitars as a whole (for the most part haha), I like seeing the variations of existing guitars.


NOOOOOOOOOOOO YOUR WRONGGGGGGGGGGGGG 

















& string 26.5' telecaster would be winsauce, in any config.


----------



## Tree (Aug 21, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Pretty sure they tune to Drop Bb man, I have there instructional dvd's and they say it's Bb, so uh....Your wrong...lol



More off topic-ness:
Most of Ruination is 100% tuned to D lol. Genesis is in fact Bb though, like you said


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 21, 2010)

There's no reason a schmuck from a deathcore band should be getting a signature guitar.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 21, 2010)

Rick said:


> So Dino Cazares still doesn't have a signature.......



I know he's said at least once that he doesn't want a sig. My guess would be so that he isn't restricted to one guitar.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 21, 2010)

Philligan said:


> On a more unrelated note, I wouldn't consider After the Burial to be deathcore. At all.




Je suis d'accord, although I would argue that that's more musically speaking than anything else. The vocals wouldn't be out of place at all...Which is unfortunate, because the only thing I dislike about ATB are the vocals (and even then, I can handle them most of the time...just gets a bit annoying as the all-out-growl doesn't really leave much room for dynamics)


----------



## spawnsc (Aug 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm sorry man, but the whole "deserve" argument is utter BULLSHIT! Love them or hate them (I'm not an SS fan, not by a long shot.) they've done a lot of touring, and have tons of fans. That doesn't "just happen", it takes work and dedication, regardless of how much you think they put into their music.
> 
> I think you need to evaluate why musicians get signature gear. Has nothing to do with skill level, and all to do with marketing. It's essentially a popularity contest.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but it just seems whenever someone gets a Custom or Signature and they're not an artist we [SSO] typically likes things tend to become a constant "they don't deserve it" or "stupid specz" thread. We're going to have another 7-string guitar on the market now, I don't care who the signature artist is, it's a good thing.


----------



## Necromechanical (Aug 21, 2010)

I created this thread to inform you all of a new 7 string Schecter signature model that will be coming out sometime in 2011, not so you can all discuss your hate for deathcore.


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 21, 2010)

Necromechanical said:


> I created this thread to inform you all of a new 7 string Schecter signature model that will be coming out sometime in 2011, not so you can all discuss your hate for deathcore.


Yeah, but that's not how the internet works.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 21, 2010)

i will be very tempted to buy this if it a) doesn't have the C neck profile like someone stated earlier and b) doesn't have cheesey graphics or inlays.. extra win if its a tele


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 22, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> I know he's said at least once that he doesn't want a sig. My guess would be so that he isn't restricted to one guitar.



Sorry but I strongly disagree. Genre aside, suicide silence have worked their asses of for years, toured relentlessly, lived in poverty and gave everything to earn the success they have today. Alot of people don't realize that


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> Sorry but I strongly disagree. Genre aside, suicide silence have worked their asses of for years, toured relentlessly, lived in poverty and gave everything to earn the success they have today. Alot of people don't realize that





Though, I'm pretty sure dragonblade was referring to Rick's comment about Dino, and not SS.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 22, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> Sorry but I strongly disagree. Genre aside, suicide silence have worked their asses of for years, toured relentlessly, lived in poverty and gave everything to earn the success they have today. Alot of people don't realize that



How many times do we have to repeat that signature gear are nothing less that a marketing product aimed to gain money through promotion? Signature gear is only given to people that will get it to a big exposure, producing "wet pants effect" in kids, which will be transformed into money. Usually artists still use their better-qualiy guitars in studio and use signature guitars only for marketing (when playing shows, promotional videos, etc). 

Seriously guys, please stop it. Dino Cazares has a truckload of LACS guitars, I don't think he's starving (no pun intended) and maybe he doesn't give a fuck about getting a signature or not. He said that he doesn't SELL enough records to get a signature. That's what signatures are all about.


----------



## -One- (Aug 22, 2010)

Philligan said:


> And they've admitted that they wrote/recorded Doom in high school, and that they're more embarrassed by it than anything else.


That's why I said "_Doom_, specifically," as I don't mind their other two records (I'm not a JFAC fan by any means, but I don't dislike their LPs, just their EP.)



Philligan said:


> On a more unrelated note, I wouldn't consider After the Burial to be deathcore. At all.


Not to get into over-classifying genres here, but I would say they're definitely somewhere between progressive death metal and deathcore. They're extremely good for a deathcore band, but they've definitely got deathcore elements.



IHHguitar said:


> Not that I'm disputing your argument, but WOP tunes to standard, and occasionally drop D


Do they really? I haven't really tried to pitch their guitar parts, as I really don't care for them, and I was just being a bit stereotypical of the deathcore genre, in that most of the 6-string bands in the genre tune quite low (not that I dislike drop tuned guitars or some deathcore, that is).


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though, I'm pretty sure dragonblade was referring to Rick's comment about Dino, and not SS.




Oops, I'm forming on my phone, was meant to quote the "deathcore schmuc" comment


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> Oops, I'm forming on my phone, was meant to quote the "deathcore schmuc" comment



I do that all the damn time when I post from my iPhail. 

I agree with you still.


----------



## CBCRivers (Aug 22, 2010)

They should really be giving these signature guitars to death metal musicians, they are after all the only people with talent.

They'd have a huge market, all the people that see their bar gigs, not to mention their pizza hut coworkers.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Aug 22, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Dino Cazares has a truckload of LACS guitars, I don't think he's starving (no pun intended)




and lol at the people arguing over JFAC tuning and after the burial genre


----------



## DVRP (Aug 22, 2010)

The whole argument going on is silly. haha. It just seems like your jaded towards deathcore bands. Just because you might not like the music they play, doesn't mean they aren't good players in there own right. There's plenty of guitarists who are beasts at playing, but there bands might not showcase there chops. Just wanted my 2 cents in 

EDIT- I didn't even notice the second page


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 22, 2010)

If anyone else pushes the deathcore argument past this post I'll drop the hammer on them and close the thread. Don't be lame.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 22, 2010)

On a slightly unrelated note I'm pretty sure Garza's a huge Munky fan, maybe that might influence his decision in terms of looks?

I wouldn't mind seeing this in a Tele 7


----------



## Philligan (Aug 22, 2010)

Marcus said:


> On a slightly unrelated note I'm pretty sure Garza's a huge Munky fan, maybe that might influence his decision in terms of looks?
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing this in a Tele 7



If that was his signature, I'd use my student loan to order one asap  I've also been gassing so hard for a single pickup RG7 lately.

What's up with that blade switch? Coil tap?


----------



## Marcus (Aug 22, 2010)

Philligan said:


> If that was his signature, I'd use my student loan to order one asap  I've also been gassing so hard for a single pickup RG7 lately.
> 
> What's up with that blade switch? Coil tap?



Not too sure on the specs, sorry. I think it's an LACS anyway


----------



## Philligan (Aug 22, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Not too sure on the specs, sorry. I think it's an LACS anyway


It's all good, thanks man  I just need to get endorsed by Ibanez and I'll have my answer


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 22, 2010)

as long as there's no retarded art or inlays, and it looks remotely decent, i do not give a fuck what name/band is attached to it if it winds up being a 7-string tele with remotely cool specs (i'm sure there are plenty of people who aren't the least bit interested in Deftones or Nevermore that own SC or Loomis sigs, simply because they're killer guitars without retarded logos and graphics printed all over)

seriously, just the concept of an affordable 7-string modernized tele has me kinda considering giving up food, booze, and driving just to save for one, anyone who doesn't share this gear-boner probably only gets boners over really creepy stuff that i don't want to know about anyways


----------



## Edika (Aug 22, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Seriously guys, please stop it. Dino Cazares has a truckload of LACS guitars, I don't think he's starving (no pun intended)



Only for baby flesh 

Sorry couldn't resist the temptation. As to the signature I hope it is a subtle signature model or if it is more extravagant not to be tacky! Also I can't stand when signature guitars have the name of the artist all over with huge letters. Guitar geeks and fans know whose signature it is. They don't need a big neon
sign telling them it's this guys guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yet another lame aspect of artist sig threads. The ol' "why isn't artist 'x' getting a sig" response.
> 
> Well, if Dino really wants a sig, he should shop around at other brands. If it's merely Ibanez being stupid, and not taking advantage of a big, monetarily successful opportunity, than ESP, Schecter, etc. would clamor to have Dino as an endorsed artist with a sig.


 
ESP would give him one like a shot, and I know he used to play them a while ago. I guess he likes having LACS access more than not having a sig model.


----------



## Tree (Aug 22, 2010)

I just have a bad feeling that the guitar is going to have really "br00t41" decals (with people being dismembered and exploding) resembling so many of SS's shirts and album art.

Hopefully he has some class and makes a sexy new 7 for all of us to try out.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 22, 2010)

He posted this on his twitter last night, just a mock up of what could possibly be his signature:

Bored on Saturday night, made this with paint. Liking the Tel... on Twitpic

I think it's fucking awesome and if he did it it would be the only 7 string tele on the market and it would probably sell like fucking crazy.


----------



## Randy (Aug 22, 2010)

That's hot.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 22, 2010)

Fucking actives 

I'm sure it'll be a great guitar though.


----------



## Tree (Aug 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> That's hot.





I can't tell but are those supposed to be blackouts?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

That looks nice. Bit plain, but nice.


----------



## -One- (Aug 22, 2010)

IHHguitar said:


> I can't tell but are those supposed to be blackouts?


If you click "View Full Size," you can see the Seymour Duncan logo on them, so I think yes.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2010)

Not bad at all.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 22, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> He posted this on his twitter last night, just a mock up of what could possibly be his signature:
> 
> Bored on Saturday night, made this with paint. Liking the Tel... on Twitpic
> 
> I think it's fucking awesome and if he did it it would be the only 7 string tele on the market and it would probably sell like fucking crazy.



I'd buy it.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 22, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> as long as there's no retarded art or inlays, and it looks remotely decent, i do not give a fuck what name/band is attached to it if it winds up being a 7-string tele with remotely cool specs (i'm sure there are plenty of people who aren't the least bit interested in Deftones or Nevermore that own SC or Loomis sigs, simply because they're killer guitars without retarded logos and graphics printed all over)
> 
> seriously, just the concept of an affordable 7-string modernized tele has me kinda considering giving up food, booze, and driving just to save for one, anyone who doesn't share this gear-boner probably only gets boners over really creepy stuff that i don't want to know about anyways



I love it when sig guitars turn out to be brilliant instruments that are usable in a variety of musical contexts and by any number of different players. I'm not a massive SS fan (don't mind them though) but it would indeed be absolutely awesome if he went out and had a really cool 7 string tele made that was really tastefully done. To the best of my knowledge, aside from Agile's 7-teles, there aren't any other production 7 string tele-style guitars, are there?


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 22, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> He posted this on his twitter last night, just a mock up of what could possibly be his signature:
> 
> Bored on Saturday night, made this with paint. Liking the Tel... on Twitpic
> 
> I think it's fucking awesome and if he did it it would be the only 7 string tele on the market and it would probably sell like fucking crazy.



I hope they do away with the TOM (although I guess he's probably used to that on the SC he has been playing for ages). Much prefer a regular fixed bridge. But alas, one more 7 in the market is never anything to complain about...


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, a 7-string guitar with active pickups? I'm shocked!!


----------



## Philligan (Aug 22, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> He posted this on his twitter last night, just a mock up of what could possibly be his signature:
> 
> Bored on Saturday night, made this with paint. Liking the Tel... on Twitpic
> 
> I think it's fucking awesome and if he did it it would be the only 7 string tele on the market and it would probably sell like fucking crazy.



Sweet Jesus, I like that. If it had passives, I'd get it for sure, but as is, I'd deal with actives 

My only beef is that I have trouble reaching low strings with my guitar hanging lower (damn you, stubby fingers), and a Tele could look weird up kinda high. But I can suck it up, it looks sick.


----------



## Laxdude67 (Aug 22, 2010)

dude this sounds awesome...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 22, 2010)

That tele with the Schecter headstock look pretty sweet actually


----------



## DVRP (Aug 22, 2010)

That twitpic looks legit! Honestly I couldn't imagine him putting on some retarded art. Plus he'd look pretty silly rocking something with some outrageous art, and the rest of the band is all in black with black guitars


----------



## paintkilz (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> We're going to have another 7-string guitar on the market now, I don't care who the signature artist is, it's a good thing.



how about a "too bad its a schecter" argument then? j/k.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> how about a "too bad its a schecter" argument then? j/k.



Don't get me wrong, I hate everything about the guitar. It's probably going to have a 26.5" scale (fucking YUK!), a round neck and fretboard noplease, a TOM wallbash. I realize though, that _my_ preferences are not _others'_ preferences. 

Though, that's not gonna stop me from being happy for those who this guitar will make happy. 

The second we, as in the 7+ string community, come together and show a large positive response to EVERY new 7 on the market, we'll start to see more 7s, in more price ranges, with a wider range of specs on the market.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't get me wrong, I hate everything about the guitar. It's probably going to have a 26.5" scale (fucking YUK!), a round neck and fretboard noplease, a TOM wallbash. I realize though, that _my_ preferences are not _others'_ preferences.
> 
> Though, that's not gonna stop me from being happy for those who this guitar will make happy.
> 
> The second we, as in the 7+ string community, come together and show a large positive response to EVERY new 7 on the market, we'll start to see me 7s, in more price ranges, with a wider range of specs on the market.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 23, 2010)

Calling that thing a Tele is a huge, huge stretch.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 23, 2010)

IHHguitar said:


> I just have a bad feeling that the guitar is going to have really "br00t41" decals (with people being dismembered and exploding) resembling so many of SS's shirts and album art.
> 
> Hopefully he has some class and makes a sexy new 7 for all of us to try out.



Ha. Hilarious. I always did find the deathcore use of violent imagery and lyrics to be mildly ironic, considering the role that hairstyles et c play in the scene...


----------



## Jontain (Aug 23, 2010)

I really wish people could look past generalising genres and all the musicians within depending on their personal opinion. I like metulz in many forms, some less than others, but that doesnt take away the right off other people getting to like it.

Agreed on the point that alot of signiture guitars will be released because there is a big following or market behind an indvidual artists.

Personally i feel that it makes no difference what any of you or me think, moan all you want at the end of the day its their company to decide who they endorse.

Rant over i do like the look of the tele-7, and tbf as guitar lovers alike I would say each to their own cant be said enough.


----------



## loktide (Aug 23, 2010)

i really hope they don't ruin it with fancy fake pearloid inlays and binding. like with most schecter, unfortunately.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2010)

You know, if it was an Ibanez, everyone would be saying "black guitar FTL."


You know it's true.


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2010)

^Yep.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

Xaios said:


> You know, if it was an Ibanez, everyone would be saying "black guitar FTL."
> 
> 
> You know it's true.



Regardless of the guitar, or the company making it, if this guitar was a "certain other artist's" signature model, folks would be praising it like no tomorrow.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 23, 2010)

If the finished product looks like that I'd seriously consider picking it up, even that ATX inlay kinda works with the body


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Regardless of the guitar, or the company making it, if this guitar was a "certain other artist's" signature model, folks would be praising it like no tomorrow.


 
I just hope Dino does a guitar that isn't black.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I just hope Dino does a guitar that isn't black.



The color of babies perhaps.....


----------



## XtremeMetalGod1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i think he should get a schecter c-1 body with mahogany body with mahogany set neck, ebony fingerboard. 26.5 inch neck. 27 frets. blackouts although he would probably use emgs. sperzel magnum tuners. and a tom. that would be brOOtalz.


----------



## garza (Aug 23, 2010)

Glad to see most are digging the Tele idea, I will keep it simple. Nothing flashy.


----------



## Duke318 (Aug 23, 2010)

My preferences:

-Tele shape, white, dark blue, dark green, or even a natural finish, those would be cool.
-Mahogany Body w/ pickguard?
-Blade switch and 1 volume
-Maple set-thru neck w/ 14 or 16 inch radius
-Hipshot or TOM style bridge (the former would probably be unlikely, 
-26.5 scale (Why yuck on this? Clarity and tension are way better.)
-Duncan Blackouts (Just being realistic, although JB-7 and 59'-7 could work)
-Locking tuners


----------



## mickytee (Aug 23, 2010)

i think that mockup is pretty badass and close to perfection.
in my opinion, a hipshot hardtail would make it pretty much perfect. but fuck my opinion, its not my signature series.


----------



## garza (Aug 23, 2010)

Im either going with black or silversunburst. Black is everywhere so im moving more towards the sunburst, its a hit or miss. Opinions??


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 23, 2010)

garza said:


> Im either going with black or silversunburst. Black is everywhere so im moving more towards the sunburst, its a hit or miss. Opinions??


Sunburst would be much more preferable compared to black IMO.

Btw,


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 23, 2010)

not too many sunburst 7s that arent carvins


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 23, 2010)

garza said:


> Im either going with black or silversunburst. Black is everywhere so im moving more towards the sunburst, its a hit or miss. Opinions??



Silverburst, on a tele, that's a 7 string? Are you serious? That'll be awesome and very classy!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 23, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Silverburst, on a tele, that's a 7 string? Are you serious? That'll be awesome and very classy!





I love Silverburst

Also, cool to see Mr Garza himself in this thread


----------



## Sofos (Aug 23, 2010)

agreed, it would be very awesome for a silverburst. +1 for this guitar. always wanted a 7 tele. ive been thinking bout asking kurt about one next time he does customs. w/ floyd too, tho


----------



## Thoma (Aug 23, 2010)

I think if he goes with the tele shape we may see it evolve and be used in their different lines just like how their singlecut is in their hellraiser, atx, and custom lines.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

garza said:


> Glad to see most are digging the Tele idea, I will keep it simple. Nothing flashy.





The world needs more Silverburst 7s.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 24, 2010)

garza said:


> Im either going with black or silversunburst. Black is everywhere so im moving more towards the sunburst, its a hit or miss. Opinions??



I think that'd be brilliant man. You don't see too many 'metal' guitars with sunbursts, and that's a shame as they really are a beautiful way of finishing a guitar...


----------



## HamBungler (Aug 24, 2010)

Silverburst+Tele = Win. Its appreciated that you want to keep it simple, I know its your signature guitar but I know a lot of people dig the whole "signature without the signature" vibe


----------



## garza (Aug 24, 2010)

HamBungler said:


> Silverburst+Tele = Win. Its appreciated that you want to keep it simple, I know its your signature guitar but I know a lot of people dig the whole "signature without the signature" vibe



Exactly. Ive been playing 7's for 10 years now, and always got stoked when something new and simple came out. I want this to be something that most 7-stringers can jam on, feel, and most important be happy with. Other than myself.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 24, 2010)

garza said:


> Im either going with black or silversunburst. Black is everywhere so im moving more towards the sunburst, its a hit or miss. Opinions??


 
Welcome to the forum dude, a silverburst tele would fucking own. I'd definitely consider getting one.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 24, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Silverburst, on a tele, that's a 7 string? Are you serious? That'll be awesome and very classy!



I would most definitely buy that, if not just for the silverburst.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 24, 2010)

garza said:


> Im either going with black or silversunburst. Black is everywhere so im moving more towards the sunburst, its a hit or miss. Opinions??



Dude, if I saw a silverburst 7-string Tele ( hopefully with a pickguard) on the market, I'd bust a nut. Seriously  I've been lusting after a Tele 7 since I saw Stef Carpenter's Teles. Gorgeous guitars 

btw, welcome to the forum, dude! I've been a long-time fan and saw you guys here in Montreal the first time you guys played in Canada, at that shitty little venue, Cafe L'inconditionnel.


----------



## metalvince333 (Aug 24, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Dude, if I saw a silverburst 7-string Tele ( hopefully with a pickguard) on the market, I'd bust a nut. Seriously  I've been lusting after a Tele 7 since I saw Stef Carpenter's Teles. Gorgeous guitars
> 
> btw, welcome to the forum, dude! I've been a long-time fan and saw you guys here in Montreal the first time you guys played in Canada, at that shitty little venue, Cafe L'inconditionnel.


 what they played linco? such a freakin shitty venue..

for the sig, I would love a tele too, not sure if i'd buy it but anything more than the boring blacker than black 7 and 8 string guitars would be sweeet


----------



## Miss D Corona (Aug 24, 2010)

White with a black pickguard and ebony fretboard, standard type tele bridge and control plate, BKP Pickups, would be pure class


----------



## Xaios (Aug 24, 2010)

Miss D Corona said:


> White with a black pickguard and ebony fretboard, standard type tele bridge and control plate, BKP Pickups, would be pure class



You need to remember that when a manufacturer decides to make a signature model, they generally want to make it as marketable as possible. This involves keeping costs down, which pretty much means the VERY best pickups you'll see in a signature series guitar are DiMarzio, Seymour Duncan or EMG, and only if you're a big name player like Steve Vai or John Petrucci (no offense to Mr. Garza) who can move a LOT of instruments to justify the increased parts cost to the manufacturer. The rest of the crop won't get anymore than stock pickups on a signature model.


----------



## Necromechanical (Aug 24, 2010)

garza said:


> Exactly. Ive been playing 7's for 10 years now, and always got stoked when something new and simple came out. I want this to be something that most 7-stringers can jam on, feel, and most important be happy with. Other than myself.



Woah! I just noticed that you're Garza! Lmao, welcome to the forums dude. Any chance that Mark will be getting a signature ESP anytime soon? Btw good choice on going with a tele (that is if you're positive you're going with a tele).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 24, 2010)

Xaios said:


> You need to remember that when a manufacturer decides to make a signature model, they generally want to make it as marketable as possible. This involves keeping costs down, which pretty much means the VERY best pickups you'll see in a signature series guitar are DiMarzio, Seymour Duncan or EMG, and *only if you're a big name player like Steve Vai or John Petrucci* (no offense to Mr. Garza) who can move a LOT of instruments to justify the increased parts cost to the manufacturer. The rest of the crop won't get anymore than stock pickups on a signature model.



Not really, most signature guitars have some nicer mass produced pickups. If you're marketable enough to get a production signature guitar, you're marketable enough for Dimarzios, Duncans, or EMGs. Especially considering most guitars over $1000 have said pickups.


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 25, 2010)

i must echo the sentiment of the silverburst tele being the most erotic idea i've heard of in a long damn time...have you thought of going with the inline headstock they use on the Avenger shape? it would give it a little more of the tele aesthetic, especially if it were standard inline


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 25, 2010)

I want to get signed to schecter so I can bring back the Banshee. I loved the looks of it and want one so bad.







Bring it back Chris?


----------



## Miss D Corona (Aug 25, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I want to get signed to schecter so I can bring back the Banshee. I loved the looks of it and want one so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This silverburst with a floyd! while your at it I suppose you could paint it red with black and white stripes


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 25, 2010)

Xaios said:


> You know, if it was an Ibanez, everyone would be saying "black guitar FTL."
> 
> 
> You know it's true.



Pft, Schecter's not much different, have you seen the number of black guitars they do? 

Either way, the TOM puts me off, as does my lack of interest in fat necks and lack of playability (IMO, of course) Good to see a 7 string tele in production though. 


Also, seeing as Garza is in here, I'm all up for a silverburst, or sun burst (I'm confused as to which he meant) and anything but a TOM


----------



## daniboy (Aug 25, 2010)

a silverburst tele with an ebony neck without inlays and black hardware will be pure yum. imho, a tele with a floyd doesn't really look like a tele or does it? i second hipshot bridge.


----------



## garza (Aug 25, 2010)

daniboy said:


> a silverburst tele with an ebony neck without inlays and black hardware will be pure yum. imho, a tele with a floyd doesn't really look like a tele or does it? i second hipshot bridge.



Thats pretty much the direction its going as of now. However, the bridge will %100 be a TonePros TOM, im sorry guys. Everything else like Floyd Rose, fixed, ect. I've destroyed on the road in a matter of days. The TOM is the most reliable bridge on the market today for a 7 that is, and it stays in tune better!


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd love to see a sunburst 7.


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 25, 2010)

garza said:


> Thats pretty much the direction its going as of now. However, the bridge will %100 be a TonePros TOM, im sorry guys. Everything else like Floyd Rose, fixed, ect. I've destroyed on the road in a matter of days. The TOM is the most reliable bridge on the market today for a 7 that is, and it stays in tune better!



as much as the other dudes love the Hipshot bridge, i've never liked the feel of any fixed bridge other than a TOM, there's always some sort of screw sticking up into my hand somewhere on there, despite the fact that it drives me nuts not being able to set string height individually






that headstock shape would be utterly boner inducing with a tele body, to me it's about the only one that actually looks better than the Fender tele headstock


----------



## Razzy (Aug 25, 2010)

garza said:


> Thats pretty much the direction its going as of now. However, the bridge will %100 be a TonePros TOM, im sorry guys. Everything else like Floyd Rose, fixed, ect. I've destroyed on the road in a matter of days. The TOM is the most reliable bridge on the market today for a 7 that is, and it stays in tune better!


 


Personally, I think that's awesome.

I love TOM's, I love the Tele shape, I love active pickups, I will probably end up buying one of these when it hits the consumer market.

You've got good taste, man, lol.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 25, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> that headstock shape would be utterly boner inducing with a tele body, to me it's about the only one that actually looks better than the Fender tele headstock


 
This headstock, but 7 inline, not the stupid 6x1 version.


----------



## garza (Aug 25, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> as much as the other dudes love the Hipshot bridge, i've never liked the feel of any fixed bridge other than a TOM, there's always some sort of screw sticking up into my hand somewhere on there, despite the fact that it drives me nuts not being able to set string height individually
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see where your coming from but im just more into the C series headstocks. It looks more metal haha, trust me on this one! The "old-school" look has already been done. Safe to say its about that time to change things up a bit for us guitar players that love classic instruments, but need it to look metal. We've all been there!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 25, 2010)

What about the headstock of the stargazer series? Just reversed, but looks cool.


----------



## Miss D Corona (Aug 25, 2010)

how about an individual volume and tone for each pickup like a Gibson? I find it to be very versatile. Also maybe white binding and a maple unpainted set neck?


----------



## garza (Aug 26, 2010)

Miss D Corona said:


> how about an individual volume and tone for each pickup like a Gibson? I find it to be very versatile. Also maybe white binding and a maple unpainted set neck?



Looking into 2 volume knobs. I have never met anyone in my life that uses the tone knob. I mean honestly, haha.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 26, 2010)

^i remove all of mine


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2010)

garza said:


> Looking into 2 volume knobs. I have never met anyone in my life that uses the tone knob. I mean honestly, haha.


 
Ha ha most of the time I don't use them, however on baritone scale guitars sometimes I find they can help take away a bit of the shrillness of the cleans.


----------



## daniboy (Aug 27, 2010)

garza said:


> Thats pretty much the direction its going as of now. However, the bridge will %100 be a TonePros TOM, im sorry guys. Everything else like Floyd Rose, fixed, ect. I've destroyed on the road in a matter of days. The TOM is the most reliable bridge on the market today for a 7 that is, and it stays in tune better!



all my 7s past and present had a tom so that's mighty fine too. will it have active humbuckers? hopefully not emg size for those who prefer passives.

been wanting a metal-esque 7-string tele for a long time now and finally there's one on the horizon. any clue on the release date?


----------



## Imalwayscold (Aug 27, 2010)

Its always infuriated me the Schecter Japan market gets these, I would kill for one of these in silverburst!


----------



## daniboy (Aug 29, 2010)

and they even have a 7-string jaguar called the ar-07.
SCHECTER GUITAR RESEARCH


----------



## daniboy (Aug 29, 2010)

and they even have a 7-string jaguar called the ar-07.
SCHECTER GUITAR RESEARCH


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 29, 2010)

Imalwayscold said:


> Its always infuriated me the Schecter Japan market gets these, I would kill for one of these in silverburst!



Japan gets all the cool shit.


----------



## beneharris (Aug 29, 2010)

daniboy said:


> and they even have a 7-string jaguar called the ar-07.
> SCHECTER GUITAR RESEARCH


that one is sweet. you can probably actually reach the top frets on those...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 29, 2010)

Quicky I did using a modified Avenger headstock:






EDIT: not sure what the hell happened to the burst when I uploaded it, but you get the idea


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 29, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> Quicky I did using a modified Avenger headstock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see, with that headstock, boner and a half and would need some really, really shitty specs to keep me from wanting one


----------



## Necromechanical (Aug 29, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> see, with that headstock, boner and a half and would need some really, really shitty specs to keep me from wanting one



That looks amazing! I can't stand 7 string headstocks that have 3 tuning pegs on one side and 4 on the other.


----------



## garza (Aug 30, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> Quicky I did using a modified Avenger headstock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahah! Thats awesome dude! Thats pretty close to what im going for. Hopefully everyone gets into it. How did you mock that up?


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 30, 2010)

garza said:


> Hahah! Thats awesome dude! Thats pretty close to what im going for. Hopefully everyone gets into it. How did you mock that up?



Pure pornography.

Edit: er...woops, accidentally quote the wrong chap there. But you get the idea. Sick mockup!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 30, 2010)

garza said:


> Hahah! Thats awesome dude! Thats pretty close to what im going for. Hopefully everyone gets into it. How did you mock that up?



Thanks, man, haha. Yeah, I really dig the idea of a tele shaped 7 like this, I especially love the fact that its silverburst. I did it from scratch in photoshop.


----------



## garza (Aug 30, 2010)

Necromechanical said:


> That looks amazing! I can't stand 7 string headstocks that have 3 tuning pegs on one side and 4 on the other.



 I love those.


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 31, 2010)

just tossing out an idea...you know the shape of the horns and the way things are carved on the 006/007 models? doing that to a Tele shape would look pretty unique, and metal, and work well with the C series 3+4 headstock...but on a standard Tele body, most of us jizzed our pants (anyone who says otherwise is a liar, admit that you made a mess) at Justin's mockup with the inline headstock

do you have any idea what specs you're looking at going with? body/neck woods, set/thru neck, pups, etc.?


----------



## NickDowe (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a question.... though the 7 string Tele idea sounds fucking sweet and might be excellent for that style of music or even blues or jazz.. but anyone remember playing a Tele 6 string past the 15th fret? Bottom cutaway isn't that deep the fender necks were super thick past the 12th and the bolt on was clunky... I realize i maybe taking the Tele body shape to literal but some of those factors could still apply to a shecter tele 7. I think the guitar looks amazing and as a rhythm guitar player myself i rarely venture toward that end of the guitar lol but some of you shred guys may have a tough time past 15. IMO.... still a sweet addition to the 7 string family. All the best to Chris Garza and the gang, hope everything works out for you guys. You worked your asses off!


----------



## randomshredder (Aug 31, 2010)

Chris is a quality dude and definitely deserves his own signature model...dude busts his ass on the road!


EDIT: Garza - It's Joey Ellis, stop touring so I can come down there and kick it! Haha


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 31, 2010)

NickDowe said:


> I have a question.... though the 7 string Tele idea sounds fucking sweet and might be excellent for that style of music or even blues or jazz.. but anyone remember playing a Tele 6 string past the 15th fret? Bottom cutaway isn't that deep the fender necks were super thick past the 12th and the bolt on was clunky... I realize i maybe taking the Tele body shape to literal but some of those factors could still apply to a shecter tele 7. I think the guitar looks amazing and as a rhythm guitar player myself i rarely venture toward that end of the guitar lol but some of you shred guys may have a tough time past 15. IMO.... still a sweet addition to the 7 string family. All the best to Chris Garza and the gang, hope everything works out for you guys. You worked your asses off!


 
Fret access doesn't look bad to me, and SS aren;t a shred band to my knowledge so I doubt it would appeal to that sort of guitarist anyway.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 31, 2010)

a couple more ideas, 3x4 headstock and a scooped out cut away, carved top and non carved top: 











Just a gray one to kind of show the scoop:






redone inline stock:






reversed stock:






Aged silver burst/gold top burst, reverse stock:


----------



## Razzy (Aug 31, 2010)

garza said:


> I love those.


 
Me too.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 31, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> a couple more ideas, 3x4 headstock and a scooped out cut away, carved top and non carved top:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
id buy any of those


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldn't buy the arched.


----------



## JerkyChid (Aug 31, 2010)

Those last mock ups look nice (though he did say he wanted a TOM and I would hope he'd switch to the passive sized Duncan Blackouts).

I don't even like Schecter or Suicide Silence and I got a tiny GAS leak forming!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 31, 2010)

tom on this = fail to me, but its his guitar.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 1, 2010)

that reversed headstock mock up is amazing as they all are. oh and congrats Chris!


----------



## garza (Sep 1, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> tom on this = fail to me, but its his guitar.



Haha. Fixed bridges wont hold it down on the road. I will destroy that piece of shit in a week. Give the Tom a chance! It makes the axe get way more sustain.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 1, 2010)

A good hardtail will hold up just as well any any other piece of hardware.

I won't deny it'll look great and sound great, I love toms, but its too similar to every other schecter I think.

Regardless I'm still excited for this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2010)

garza said:


> Haha. Fixed bridges wont hold it down on the road. I will destroy that piece of shit in a week. Give the Tom a chance! It makes the axe get way more sustain.



Dude, fuck what the rest of us say. We all have different taste in guitars. 

Get the specs _you_ want on _your_ signature guitar. To hell with judgmental spec hound assholes like us.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 1, 2010)

for sure for sure


----------



## xshreditupx (Sep 13, 2010)

you know what really bums me out about this message board, a large percentage of you guys cant play for shit and i see so much bashing of players both good and bad all the time. i might be bias because i am friends with these guys but god damn man. ohhhh he doesnt deserve this or that, i mean come on man, who are you to say whats good or whats bad.
it used to be that metallica songs were the guitar center riff, but now all i hear every time im in the store, sweep tap sweep. we are all a dime a dozen, im no amazing player, but if i was giving up the normal life to tour for 240 days a year and earn the fuck out of every fan/dollar i made... you could bet id take everything i could. 
how many players on here could really do that. as far as garza goes, he is a good solid guitar player. he plays VERY well live and has a lot in his pocket that maybe you dont see from suicide because thats not what they want to show you. 
AND before you all hope back up on your high horse, SUICIDE SILENCE'S last record opened up number 31 on the top 100 charts. i think that should speak for its self. 

i know i know your gonna come back with, well the general population doesnt know what good music is blah blah blah, well maybe your right and maybe your wrong, but ill be damned if you think you can change my mind on what i like because you can sweep and you spend too much time writing songs built around the harmonic minor scale. jesus!

i cant believe so many players hate so much on guys doing well. we are supposed to support eachother. its sad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2010)

xshreditupx said:


> you know what really bums me out about this message board, a large percentage of you guys cant play for shit and i see so much bashing of players both good and bad all the time. i might be bias because i am friends with these guys but god damn man. ohhhh he doesnt deserve this or that, i mean come on man, who are you to say whats good or whats bad.
> it used to be that metallica songs were the guitar center riff, but now all i hear every time im in the store, sweep tap sweep. we are all a dime a dozen, im no amazing player, but if i was giving up the normal life to tour for 240 days a year and earn the fuck out of every fan/dollar i made... you could bet id take everything i could.
> how many players on here could really do that. as far as garza goes, he is a good solid guitar player. he plays VERY well live and has a lot in his pocket that maybe you dont see from suicide because thats not what they want to show you.
> AND before you all hope back up on your high horse, SUICIDE SILENCE'S last record opened up number 31 on the top 100 charts. i think that should speak for its self.
> ...


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicely said, Pat.


----------



## Sofos (Sep 13, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


>


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 14, 2010)

A quality 7 string tele with a TOM and either passives or non-EMG-sized actives may well be enough to make me actually consider buying a Schecter (I've never been a fan). However, there is one clincher...


Please, please, PLEASE tell me it isn't going to have some obnoxious body graphic or "metal" inlay at the 12th, like Ibanez and ESP/LTD have been ruining their sig models with lately. That would 100% keep me from even considering buying one.


----------



## dewy (Sep 14, 2010)

THAT ONE


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 14, 2010)

xshreditupx said:


> you know what really bums me out about this message board, a large percentage of you guys cant play for shit and i see so much bashing of players both good and bad all the time. i might be bias because i am friends with these guys but god damn man. ohhhh he doesnt deserve this or that, i mean come on man, who are you to say whats good or whats bad.
> it used to be that metallica songs were the guitar center riff, but now all i hear every time im in the store, sweep tap sweep. we are all a dime a dozen, im no amazing player, but if i was giving up the normal life to tour for 240 days a year and earn the fuck out of every fan/dollar i made... you could bet id take everything i could.
> how many players on here could really do that. as far as garza goes, he is a good solid guitar player. he plays VERY well live and has a lot in his pocket that maybe you dont see from suicide because thats not what they want to show you.
> AND before you all hope back up on your high horse, SUICIDE SILENCE'S last record opened up number 31 on the top 100 charts. i think that should speak for its self.
> ...



good for you man. i agree. and well said, wheres the community?
i bought the Periphery album and the AAL albums ONLY because they were forumites, because i wanted to support. I dont even like the music. I feel as though this is along the same lines of thinking. 

for what its worth i think that Tele design looks tops!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 14, 2010)

dewy said:


> THAT ONE



+666 I would buy that for a dollar.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 14, 2010)

garza said:


> Haha. Fixed bridges wont hold it down on the road. I will destroy that piece of shit in a week. Give the Tom a chance! It makes the axe get way more sustain.



Well I agree. I curently use custom esps w toms, extended scale, ebony fingerboard and emgs as I'm endorsed by emg. If its gonna have blackouts I'm sure they will be phase 2, at least I hope so cause if I pick one up I'm switchin to an 81-7 in the bridge. Suicide silence is one of the few newer metal bands that myself and my entire band really enjoy listening to so I'm sure this guitar will be badass. We like lots of bands but ss is undeniable and that's hard to come by. A beautiful maple top, not veneer, would really set it apart from all schecter 7 strings that have similar specs but it seems like most of my fav specs will be there, ebony fingerboard, extended scale, active pickups, tom...so far, specs wise, it will rule imo


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Sep 14, 2010)

Chris is one of my favorite guitarists being that i am just enthralled by heavy as fuck rhythms.
As for guitars I prefer a think neck iv played the hell-raiser 7 identical to what chris is using right now i believe and my biggest problem is the neck, its soooooo bulky.

That being said if chris has the neck thinned out i will seriously consider grabbing one since im looking to get my first 7 and schecter is always affordable and high quality.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 14, 2010)

garza said:


> Hahah! Thats awesome dude! Thats pretty close to what im going for. Hopefully everyone gets into it. How did you mock that up?


 I love this! If you get this with a thin neck that'd be freggin' awesome... maybe a model with an OFR later down the line? I'd buy that for sure man


----------



## GeoMantic (Sep 14, 2010)

I definitely like the gold one, I've never seen a seven like that before, let alone it being a tele shape.


----------



## GeoMantic (Sep 14, 2010)

Also, if you are going the Duncan Blackout way, please don't get the oversized pickup routes, I can guarantee that more people would buy it if they had the option of easily switching pickups.

Have you thought about a recessed TOM? It's still a TOM, but with a little slimmer profile for all the guys that like flatmount bridges.

Killswitch maybe? There's definitely some cool rhythmic stuff you could do with one.

Sorry for the double post, it was an accident.


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 14, 2010)

I've barely listened to Suicide Silence tbh and I don't buy into any of the childish hate that surrounds them either but I think the fact that Chris has earned a sig is great plus it's a win for the 7 string community too as a new 7 string model on the shelves is hardly a bad thing is it?

Anyway I'm not sure if it's been mentioned so far but around 2003/04 Schecter produced a 6 string tele/PT in the Blackjack series for around one year only and it pretty much fits the description of what has been mentioned in the thread so I figured I'd post a pic. http://www.stringsite.com/images//schecter_PT_LH_Blackjack.jpg


----------



## jaretthale78 (Sep 14, 2010)

im gasing for a 7 string tele now...err....what scale length is this gunna have?


----------



## sound-byte (Sep 14, 2010)

As a former fan, I know SS played ESP LTD SC607-B's, which were a 27" scale. However, I'm guessing that it will have the Schecter baritone scale of 26.5". I doubt it will make that much of a difference.


----------



## esdreas (Sep 14, 2010)

he posted this on his twitter... the spec list from Schecter -

Driving home from Schecter. Here's a sneak peak of my Tele 7 string coming out NAMM 2011. | Plixi


----------



## JerkyChid (Sep 14, 2010)

Too bad about the EMGs, still could be a really good guitar though


----------



## esdreas (Sep 14, 2010)

yea, I'm interested to see how it will turn out. a 7 string tele definately has my attention \m/


----------



## sound-byte (Sep 15, 2010)

esdreas said:


> he posted this on his twitter... the spec list from Schecter -
> 
> Driving home from Schecter. Here's a sneak peak of my Tele 7 string coming out NAMM 2011. | Plixi


looks pretty cool


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 16, 2010)

esdreas said:


> he posted this on his twitter... the spec list from Schecter -
> 
> Driving home from Schecter. Here's a sneak peak of my Tele 7 string coming out NAMM 2011. | Plixi



just hope he makes sure they put the battery pack in a spot that i can eventually put a bigger one in without fucking everything up, the battery pack on my V is at a wingtip, which is a poor choice of location for someone who wants to put extra batteries in there, either for an 18v mod, or to run the neato extra circuits that EMG has like the EXG or SPC


----------



## Riffer (Sep 16, 2010)

If its a tele shape without a pickguard, I will be very dissapointed.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 16, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> just hope he makes sure they put the battery pack in a spot that i can eventually put a bigger one in without fucking everything up, the battery pack on my V is at a wingtip, which is a poor choice of location for someone who wants to put extra batteries in there, either for an 18v mod, or to run the neato extra circuits that EMG has like the EXG or SPC



I think you can only have that problem on a V.
Well, I guess you could put it on the cutaway...


----------



## garza (Sep 17, 2010)

Im blown away this thread is still going, im very thankful you guys are keeping this alive! Getting a prototype during our fall tour and will post pics up soon.


----------



## garza (Sep 17, 2010)

Riffer said:


> If its a tele shape without a pickguard, I will be very dissapointed.



No pickguard, every Tele out there has a damn pickguard haha. That gives you guys nothing new to jam on, and thats my goal.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 17, 2010)

Wonder if it's gonna be the typical Mahogany+Mahogany set in combo that Schecter always seems to do. I'de kill for a bolt-on (or maybe even neck-thru) with Alder, or even better; Swamp Ash.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 17, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> Wonder if it's gonna be the typical Mahogany+Mahogany set in combo that Schecter always seems to do. I'de kill for a bolt-on (or maybe even neck-thru) with Alder, or even better; Swamp Ash.



Funny how everyone has a different opinion. Mike Sherman swears that set necks sound the best. I would hate this guitar if it had a bolt on neck and I would definitely not buy it if it had alder or swamp ash simply because that would mean that it wouldnt have mahogany. I think Chris has made all the right choices. I think it will be a better choice for the guys who are looking at the Hellraiser or ATX to buy this one. I like it, I dont mind that its black. I do have a question for Chris, Im OK with the current Schecter neck thickness but many arent. Did you request to have the neck at all thinner than the current production Schecter 7 string necks?


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 17, 2010)

I dont mind if it wouldnt be what I'de have as my guitar; im not Chris Garza after all  but I think from Schecters point of view it may be advantageous aswell; the only 7 that isnt mahogany in their line is the Loomis.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 17, 2010)

esdreas said:


> yea, I'm interested to see how it will turn out. a 7 string tele definately has my attention \m/



If you want a *real* 7-string tele the Agile would be more accurate. All it's missing is the old-style brass saddles. This guitar sounds like it will be your average Schecter 7, but with a tele body.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 17, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I think Chris has made all the right choices. I think it will be a better choice for the guys who are looking at the Hellraiser or ATX to buy this one. I like it, I dont mind that its black.



Aparrently it's still going to be Silverburst, at least he alluded to that when I asked him on the pic on Twitter...




JaeSwift said:


> Wonder if it's gonna be the typical Mahogany+Mahogany set in combo that Schecter always seems to do. I'de kill for a bolt-on (or maybe even neck-thru) with Alder, or even better; Swamp Ash.



Did you look at that pic that was posted?

Anyway, what's wrong with mahogany? It's a great wood! Also, set necks are so much better than bolt-ons in my opinion.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 17, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> I dont mind if it wouldnt be what I'de have as my guitar; im not Chris Garza after all  but I think from Schecters point of view it may be advantageous aswell; the only 7 that isnt mahogany in their line is the Loomis.



I agree. I still dont understand why these guitar companies insist on having production guitars with very very limited options. With signature guitars please only offer one option, that I understand. But why wont Ibanez make an alder bodied or mahogany bodied RG1527? And why wont schecter offer 20 different colors on the hellraiser? If you want a flamed maple veneer then you are limited to only the red one. I understand that maybe its difficult to offer different scale lengths but body wood and especially color shouldnt really be a problem considering they may generate more excitement from the consumer.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 17, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I agree. I still dont understand why these guitar companies insist on having production guitars with very very limited options. With signature guitars please only offer one option, that I understand. But why wont Ibanez make an alder bodied or mahogany bodied RG1527? And why wont schecter offer 20 different colors on the hellraiser? If you want a flamed maple venner then you are limited to only the red one. I understand that maybe its difficult to offer different scale lengths but body wood and especially color shouldnt really be a problem considering they may generate more excitement from the consumer.



It does seem that only Fender and Gibson have embraced color options. 

It's like guitar companies and car companies got together and decided that colors were taboo, except for few exceptions.


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah, mahogany is a great wood, i mean, it's still pretty much standard for a huge number of guitar makers, however, this being a set neck mahogany/mahogany guitar does leave it at being pretty much just a cooler looking version of what all of Schecter's high end 7's are already aside from the Loomis, which, in all honesty, is enough to get me to buy this instead of another Hellraiser when i've got the money

what really baffles me with Schecter is the Hellraiser and ATX series are pretty much the exact same guitars with only fretboard, pickup, and finish variations...same with the C-7 Custom model too, different pups, different finish, same everything else...i don't even need new body shapes, i just want to see them make a Hellraiser with a maple neck and ash body, and then not have it look like it's a promo tool for McDonald's


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 17, 2010)

The limitations are there to keep price down at the production level. Remember, Schecter, Ibanez, LTD, Agile and most other brands these days do not make their own guitars. They get them made OEM, and in large order quantities. The more deviation, in even things as simple as pickups, finish color, and body wood, the more runs need to be made, which means more smaller runs overall, which translates into a higher unit price. Keep in mind this higher unit price is before both the brand, distributor, and retail store add their mark up.

If anyone is to "blame" for the limited options, it's Cort, World, Saein, etc. They have complete control over the guitar market. With good reason though.

Guitars don't exist inside bubbles. They are governed by the same concepts as any large scale, mass produced product.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 17, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I agree. I still dont understand why these guitar companies insist on having production guitars with very very limited options. With signature guitars please only offer one option, that I understand. But why wont Ibanez make an alder bodied or mahogany bodied RG1527? And why wont schecter offer 20 different colors on the hellraiser? If you want a flamed maple veneer then you are limited to only the red one. I understand that maybe its difficult to offer different scale lengths but body wood and especially color shouldnt really be a problem considering they may generate more excitement from the consumer.



If you want a large range of finish and wood choices, GET A CARVIN. Don't expect semi-custom treatment for a production guitar, it doesn't work like that.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 17, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> If you want a large range of finish and wood choices, GET A CARVIN. Don't expect semi-custom treatment for a production guitar, it doesn't work like that.



Excellent point and well heard. Oh man if Carvin only offered a 27" 7 string I swear Id buy a few a year. Id be a master of tone woods.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 18, 2010)

well, I'm excited to see this thing, it'll be a nice change of pace. Congrats on getting to this point, Chris.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Dec 21, 2010)

Garza has amazing taste. This is as close to my dream 7 as I have ever seen any guitar.


Chris Garza


----------



## thrashcomics (Dec 23, 2010)

CBCRivers said:


> They should really be giving these signature guitars to death metal musicians, they are after all the only people with talent.
> 
> They'd have a huge market, all the people that see their bar gigs, not to mention their pizza hut coworkers.





lolz


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 24, 2010)

Shit band is shit, won't be buying this at any point in my life.


----------



## Necromechanical (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice guitar though, although I can't see myself ever playing a guitar a Tele.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Jan 18, 2011)

For any peeps that are UK based Merchant city music have got these on preorder Schecter Chris Garza 7 String, Electric Guitar Guitars


----------



## Desi (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the Tele shape (being a Tele lover myself), and I've been wanting that "done-right" 7-string Tele shaped guitar to come out of the woodwork by some company willing to do it.

This is a beautiful looking sig, silverburst is *THE* metal finish of this era (the new black so to speak).

Unfortunately, there are very few sigs I can forgive for being sigs...and this one is not one of them.

The "Garza" surname is stamped on the 12th fret of this guitar. Might sound a bit contradictory as I am currently saving up for a JPX-7 (JP shield inlay at the first fret), "JP" is obviously more ambiguous than "Garza".

All in all, this is one of the very few (*VERY* few) 7-string Tele shaped guitars in the market and for that I thank Garza for putting it out there. 

In other news, expect an epic NGD after I've purchased my JPX-7, along with an in-depth video *REVIEW*! Seeing as no one's bothered to make one..but rather just show off their newly acquired (while having one foot out into homeless territory) instrument.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 20, 2011)

For those who don't know the Garza is up at DCGL for 899  

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES Chris Garza-7 PT Silver Burst 2011 Model 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## epsylon (Jan 20, 2011)

Too bad silverburst is the only finish. I've never been fond of silver.


----------



## -Oracle- (Jan 20, 2011)

AeonSolus said:


> For those who don't know the Garza is up at DCGL for 899
> 
> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES Chris Garza-7 PT Silver Burst 2011 Model 7-String Electric Guitar



noice! too bad no wall pics yet


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 20, 2011)

-Oracle- said:


> noice! too bad no wall pics yet



How about pics posted by Chris himself?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...4-finally-pics-my-schecter-7-string-tele.html


----------



## chubby-ol-gangster-core (Jul 18, 2011)

i like the woods chosen, the scale length, the fret board, tuners, bridge, body shape,but dont like the color of it at all, or the gloss neck, but for 700 usa dollars on ebay i think its definitely a good bye, especially since repainting and swapping pup's can be done cheap at a local shop.


----------



## Naf15 (Mar 6, 2012)

I actually just ordered one of these as a temporary-happiness-inducing 7 string because I'm bored to death of waiting for my Christopher Wood custom (a whole nother story). 
I'm probably gonna swap out the 81-7's for some 707x's. I heard they sound less compressed according to Tosin. My other turn-off was the glossy neck, but there is an easy solution for that:


----------

